# Adorini hygrometer trouble



## High Priest Of Darkness (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi everyone I am having real trouble with the hygrometers here is the situation. I own 2 adorini chianti medium deluxe and 1 adorini chianti grande deluxe as well as the 1 adorini roma. 
Yesterday I recalibrated all the hygrometers with the salt test from the 3 chianti humidors, I left them in the zip lock bag for 8>9 hours, They was all fairly close to where they should be here are the readings: 1) 75, 2) 77, 3) 80. I changed the ones that needed the slight adjustment to read 75. 
I then placed all 3 hair hygrometers into the roma near where the big roma hygrometer is, I also placed my adorini digital in ,My la veil electronic humidifier digital (which come with the roma) read 70 as I had it set to be on 70.
I left the 3 chianti hygrometers for a couple hours and then went back to check them the digital was still on 70 and the other 3 chianti hygrometers read
1) between 70 and 71, 2) 75 3) 70. The adorini digital hygrometer in there read 71.
So these are the reading from all the hygrometers >
Chiantis :
1) between 70 and 71,
2) 75 
3) 70
La veil electronic) 70
adorini digital) 71
roma hygrometer) 78

Seeing that most was around 70 and after doing the salt test which 2 of the calibrated hygrometer read roughly Which was what the la veil read I corrected the hygrometers so they all read 70.
So everything was set to 70 that night, this morning I went to look at the roma and the la veil digital was still at 70, the roma hygrometer read 80??? and the adorini digital read 74???? I stuck one of the chiantis In there for a couple hours and that reads 72???
How can all the hygrometers read so different after one day and after I set them all the same that night.

Can you tell me which one is correct and why they are all so different?


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

First things first, forget anyone ever mentioned the salt test. Too may variables. Get a boveda calibration kit and put what you can fit in it and leave it undisturbed for at least 24 hours, 36 is even better. At that point you should be on 75%. Now for the adjustment part. If they can be calibrated while still in the bag that is best, if not then make note of how far off from 75% they are, take them out of the bag and leave them sit at ambient for 24 hours then adjust. Example it was reading 73% when it should have been 75% so you need to add 2% when you get it level out after its out of the bag if that is necessary. If you are trying to calibrate by taking it out of the bag and adjusting in ambient right away you will still be chasing your tail next year at this time. 

I cant speak for the others but my Adorini analog hair hygrometers are bawlz on, have been since the day I got them. For digital I recommend the Cailber IV.


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

The new version from xikar is lab calibrated and never needs to be calibrated like the old styles. Get it and never worry if your hygrometer is correct.


----------



## High Priest Of Darkness (Aug 13, 2014)

JustinThyme said:


> First things first, forget anyone ever mentioned the salt test. Too may variables. Get a boveda calibration kit and put what you can fit in it and leave it undisturbed for at least 24 hours, 36 is even better. At that point you should be on 75%. Now for the adjustment part. If they can be calibrated while still in the bag that is best, if not then make note of how far off from 75% they are, take them out of the bag and leave them sit at ambient for 24 hours then adjust. Example it was reading 73% when it should have been 75% so you need to add 2% when you get it level out after its out of the bag if that is necessary. If you are trying to calibrate by taking it out of the bag and adjusting in ambient right away you will still be chasing your tail next year at this time.
> 
> I cant speak for the others but my Adorini analog hair hygrometers are bawlz on, have been since the day I got them. For digital I recommend the Cailber IV.


What I don't understand though is the fact that they was all set to same value yet within a day are all reading different Even if it wasn't calibrated to the exact humidity reading surely they all should be reading wrong at the same R/H?


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

RWalleyTX said:


> The new version from xikar is lab calibrated and never needs to be calibrated like the old styles. Get it and never worry if your hygrometer is correct.


That is what they advertise but it just isnt so. Here is one of the old style that can be calibrated in a 75% Cal kit with one of the new ones that are supposedly dead on and dont need calibration after 24 hours in the bag. There is no such thing with a digital hygro that doesnt need calibration. You should check your hygros at least once a year, particularly digitals as the sensors begin to foul.












High Priest Of Darkness said:


> What I don't understand though is the fact that they was all set to same value yet within a day are all reading different Even if it wasn't calibrated to the exact humidity reading surely they all should be reading wrong at the same R/H?


 Correct me if Im wrong but you did do the actual changes in analog hygros outside of the bag like pull it out turn the screw? That method seldom yeilds an accurate calibration as by the time you get a tool on the screw the RH has already changed.

Like I said, get yourself a calibration kit and take your time. If you have a digital that can be calibrated in the bag without opening it then I would calibrate that one first then match the others to that at ambient. Thing is its not a fast process. It takes at least 24 hours for stability.


----------



## Bryan1021 (Aug 9, 2014)

Nice thread, with valuable information. Thanks everyone.


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

If it's not right call them and they will send a new one free. Not sure if the old style was calibrated wrong and the new one is right


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

RWalleyTX said:


> If it's not right call them and they will send a new one free. Not sure if the old style was calibrated wrong and the new one is right


This is my photo, Im 100% sure the new one is wrong. The old one is calibrated correctly and the new one is way off in a sealed freshly opened Boveda 75% calibration kit. How is the old one wrong? It reads 75% like its supposed to.

It all started with buying two of the ones that can be calibrated and one of those would not calibrate. After pushing the calibrate button it would go to 75% then drop off to like 66% 8-10 seconds later. They knew of this problem and that you basically had a 50/50 chance on whether you got a bad one or not. The new one is what they sent me for a replacement, it didn't work either read 66%, then they sent me another new one and that's the one you see in the pic at 69%. Then they found one of the older ones in stock that can be calibrated and sent it which finally ended the saga.

C&P from email with Kenny Dolinger of Xikar when I had already sent him images, got the last one that worked and thanked him. This was his reply

Rob,

Glad to hear it! Let me know if you have any more problems.

Also I would Like to thank you. This inconvenience for you actually started the wheels on finding and fixing this problem. We are now talking with our new producer on these hygrometers and are getting to the bottom of this. With out you we may not have found this problem for a while. Thank you for your patience and diligence.

Best Regards,

Kenny

So in the end, yes they will send you a new one if they have to send you 100 new ones to get one that works. No doubting that in the least. Their customer service is top notch. But do you want to spend the time and effort to go through all that when there are better solutions like the caliber IV that has the tightest tolerance on the market and can be calibrated at any RH, not just 75%?

Next question is what are you going to do when the fixed version needs to be calibrated? Its not an if, its a when as the digital sensors do foul and change readings over time and need to be calibrated.


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't know what u use but I throw a bovedA pack in there and call it a day. My digital xikar hygrometer is +-2. I don't even really need a hygrometer but I have it to double check.


----------



## High Priest Of Darkness (Aug 13, 2014)

JustinThyme said:


> Correct me if Im wrong but you did do the actual changes in analog hygros outside of the bag like pull it out turn the screw? That method seldom yeilds an accurate calibration as by the time you get a tool on the screw the RH has already changed.
> 
> Like I said, get yourself a calibration kit and take your time. If you have a digital that can be calibrated in the bag without opening it then I would calibrate that one first then match the others to that at ambient. Thing is its not a fast process. It takes at least 24 hours for stability.


Hi Justin yeah I calibrated while in the bag as I thought it would be a little more reliable so they wouldn't drop down while adjusting that's why I was confused as to why they all give different readings when they was all reading the same in the ziplock bag still, After I adjusted them in the ziplock bag I left them in there an extra hour to see if any changed but they all still sat at 75.

I will look into calibrating kits for more accurate readings but still not sure why they would read different if all set to same levels?


----------

